# My symptoms are unmanageable



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't know what to do. I'm so bad lately. I have what feels like permanent delirium, with terrible fatigue and spaciness. I'm terrible cognitively, my memory and concentration are shot. My mind is racing and constantly distracted, yet at the same time it's a million miles away. My senses are dulled. I can barely walk or do anything. I had managed my anxiety successfully for a long time, but I am having another flare up with these symptoms at a renewed intensity. I have zero energy. The world seems like it's spinning, like I am permanently drunk. I can't tell if things I experienced earlier in the day were yesterday, or the week before. I'm so tired, I just want to sleep forever and be rid of this nightmare. I turn 33 tomorrow and my 88 year old grandmother functions better than I do.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Join the club. Have you told a doctor/therapist about these issues?

What medication are you on atm? Has that helped at all? I wonder if Wellbutrin would help or something else to combat extreme anxiety which it sounds like, although the more I realise about this, the less I acknowledge that I understand.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hospital Chicane!

If its as bad as you say....

Get yourself there ASAP

Dont suffer in silence....You never know they may just help you...


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

Yeah it is not very fun :sad: I have experienced everything you have listed, it will get better in time but mine hasn't 100% gone away... the zero energy thing is my biggest hurdle and in order to fight all these I had to start eating WAY healthier, exercise more, force myself out of my comfort zones, pretty much create a whole new lifestyle. It is hard because you have to put a lot of work in just to feel a little bit better but once you do the radical symptoms should calm down, it is a struggle and it sucks big time but you are among friends here who are all in the same boat so don't give up hope!

Also meditation and good music help me tons! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Does anyone else experience zero drive and motivation? I also don't have an inner monologe or an inner voice telling me what to do, so I hear nothing in my head. I could lie in the same position all day if I wanted to. Has anyone combated them using meds? Or anything?

I would be interested to hear if anyone went into hospital in the UK and how it helped them?


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> Does anyone else experience zero drive and motivation? I also don't have an inner monologe or an inner voice telling me what to do, so I hear nothing in my head. I could lie in the same position all day if I wanted to. Has anyone combated them using meds? Or anything?
> 
> I would be interested to hear if anyone went into hospital in the UK and how it helped them?


Yup. It's me. I'm close to being catatonic sometimes. For the avolition and apathy methylphenidate helps but only temporarily. My latest MRI scan showed some abnormalities and it will be investigated soon.


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> Does anyone else experience zero drive and motivation? I also don't have an inner monologe or an inner voice telling me what to do, so I hear nothing in my head. I could lie in the same position all day if I wanted to. Has anyone combated them using meds? Or anything?
> 
> I would be interested to hear if anyone went into hospital in the UK and how it helped them?


Oh yes, I have had zero drive and no motivation for probably 80% of my life...it sucks but I do have an inner voice saying "you should do this,or go to college for this, you need to get these things done!" but no matter what I just couldn't care less. I can also lay around all day and not feel like I have wasted the day (which can be a good thing!) I have to force myself to get motivated or give it my all to create some sort of drive but when I do this it makes me EXTREMELY uncomfortable and my anxiety will start acting up...

I Don't know man it's weird, I feel like something is wrong with my brain and it can never be fixed...tried meds before and they didn't do anything good for me but I did get all the negative side effects.

Could be worse though I could be a legless homeless child in a war torn country not knowing where my next meal is coming from.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I relate


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

But then would you have the motivation to find your next meal?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> But then would you have the motivation to find your next meal?


I sometimes think if my parents would not make the meals for me I would not eat anymore and susequently die.


----------

